# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Januar 2009)

*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*
*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​* 

*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*
Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*JANUAR: Plattfische​**Der Januarpreis für die erfolgreichen Plattfischangler von Zebco gestiftet:​**Quantum Surfrute Hypercast Surf 4,50  & Quantum Rolle Crypton Surf*









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Januar hier in diesem Thread alle Plattfische melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist. 

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## porscher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

mal ne Frage: werden nur die Fische gewertet die im Januar gefangen wurden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Können wir eh nicht kontrollieren.

Daher haben wir aber als "Hürde" eingebaut, dass man ein Metermaß oder Zollstock beim Foto anlegen muss, so dass es zum einen keine Diskussion wegen der Länge gibt, zum anderen werden die wenigsten Fische im Normalfall mit Metermaß fotografieren.

Und es sollen ja die belohnt werden, die "aktiv" draußen sind, also auch bewusst an der Aktion mitmachen - also der Intention entsprechend. 

Wer also ein passendes Foto (mit angelegtem Metermaß/Zollstock) hat, darf dieses (bis insgesamt 5 Fische/Person) dann selbstverständlich einstellen..


----------



## gringo92 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Können wir eh nicht kontrollieren.
> 
> Daher haben wir aber als "Hürde" eingebaut, dass man ein Metermaß oder Zollstock beim Foto anlegen muss, so dass es zum einen keine Diskussion wegen der Länge gibt, zum anderen werden die wenigsten Fische im Normalfall mit Metermaß fotografieren.
> 
> ...



wie ist das bei anderen fisch arten zum beispiel beim karpfen , unter den karpfenangeln ist es ja eher ungewöhnlich den fisch zu vermessen.

muss ein maßband trotzdem beigelegt werden ?


----------



## rallye-vid (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Warte doch mal bis es irgendwann die "AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” IRGENDEIN-MONAT: Karpfen" Aktion gibt.. 



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.



Back to Topic.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*



> muss ein maßband trotzdem beigelegt werden ?


Ja, immer.


----------



## Herby777 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Moin,

coole Aktion und das nenne ich mal einen Anreiz, nicht immer das größer, dicker, schwerer, das nervt so langsam und macht mich noch irgendwann depressiv :g

Ich habe nur leider keine Möglichkeit am Rhein Platten zu fangen *g*.



> Können wir eh nicht kontrollieren.


 
Naja wie wäre es inkl. einer Zeitung +/- 2-3 Tage alt (da ja nicht jeder immer eine zur Hand hat). Und Zeitungen aus der Zukunft gibt es nicht ...

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Ist akzeptiert: Aktuelle Zeitung gilt auch!


----------



## Jochen83 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Moin moin zusammen,
dann will ich mal meine Fänge vom vergangenden Wochenende einstellen.
Gefangen hab ich "meine Platten" am Weissenhäuser Strand,
am Samstag den 17.01.2009. Fangzeit war zwischen 17.30Uhr bis ca.20.30Uhr... nachdem dieser Meteorit am Himmel zusehen war hatten die Fische keinen Hunger mehr |kopfkrat
Aber ein paar konnte ich überlisten.
Ich hoffe man kann auf den Bildern was erkennen... hab noch zum Zeitung zum "Datums- Nachweis" beigelegt.
Platte Nr.1 hatte 30cm, Nr.2 hatte 35cm, Nr.3 32cm und Nr.4 hatte auch nochmal 35cm.
Sollten die Bilder zu undeutlich sein bitte ich um kurze Info per PN #6
Bis dann 
LG Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Nachdems bisher den meisten wohl noch zu kalt zum Brandungsangeln war, haste damit natürlich gute Chancen auf den GEwinn ;-))


----------



## DrThomas (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

achso, Teilnahmebedingung ist nicht der Eintrag hier, sondern in diesem Thread?
Gut zu wissen.

Grüße
TOm

PS der es im Januar sicer auch noch losschafft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Steht ja fett im ersten Posting so drin ;-)))


----------



## DrThomas (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

wer lesen kann |thinkerg: ist klar im Vorteil...

|sagnix mehr...

außer: Sonntag 26.01. hat mir ein netter Spaziergänger am Sahlenburger Strand für ein Bild seine Digicam geliehen und mir heute das benötigte Bild 





(einmal 37cm und einmal 40cm, nur Wochenwerbung mit Datum)

per Mail geschickt! Danke vielmals dafür.
Vier unter 30cm sind vorsichtig wieder zurück ins Wasser gewandert.

TOm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JANUAR: Plattfische*

Mann was waren die Brandungs- und Bootsangler doch für Weicheier - waren wohl alle nicht los, nur weils ein paar Minisgrade hatte.....

Die "Auslosungslänge" des Fisches beträgt:

*33,3 cm*

Gewonnen hat damit Jochen83, der mit seinen 32cm am nächsten dran war!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu und eine Email an mich schicken mit Deiner Adresse und einer Alternativadresse zum liefern (kommt mit UPS):
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


----------

